# New A8 flagship



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/555/

Classy looking motor. Â Much rather have one of these than a BM 7 series (looks wise anyhow!)

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Â£115 K loaded. It needs to be seriously good at that price.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not so sure about that grill. :-/


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It comes with a grill? Perhaps it's the Savoy Grill, that would at least justify the price.

As an aside, I really like the new Audi grille, very stylish.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

and from the back.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> and from the back.


I'll have some of that thank you. Especially for those motorway cruises and pan european jaunts. ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Maybe when I grow up... :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'll have some of that thank you. Â Especially for those motorway cruises and pan european jaunts. ;D


 bring the car round james ding-dong lol


----------



## artthur (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just acquired one of these for the day when my old A8 was in for work - WOW WOW and double WOW

650Nm of torque, went like stink, TV, DVD, Satnav etc etc etc. I spent 10 mins reading the manual to find out how it worked. A word of warning though - a guy in front jumped out at the traffic lights to ask me to stop flashing my lights at him, he was pretty angry. Then I realised it was the adaptive headlights that "look" around corners for you - cool.

All I need now is Â£70K - perhaps a letter to Santa will do the trick!?!?!


----------

